# Tsunami Mountain Tandem Frame Info?



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

anyone have experience or info with the "Tsunami Mountain Tandem Frame" it's for sale from www.chucksbikes.com for $325.00
It seems to good to be true









our Cannondale MT1000 is a little to big and Disc brakes and a Suspension Fork on a frame that was a little smaller would be a nice.









Thanks, Billy


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

I think I've seen that frame before by a guy selling on eBay, under the brand name Bazooka. 

The Tsumani is a brand created by Chucks and according to posts on BikeForums.net, it's a Kinesis built frame, who also makes KHS (I think) Fandango.

What size is your Cannondale?


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

Hi Nate.
I think it's a XL/M or 22/18 
I have an e-mail out to Chucks for more info 
but he has not gotten back to me as of yet


----------



## cmckim (Jul 18, 2007)

*Discs on Cdale*

Depending on the year of you C'dale you might have a bit of trouble putting discs on it anyway. Earlier tandems were designed for cannondale brakes and the company is/was pretty shy about other brand of brakes. The disc mount holes on ours were oval, not round, so I was always worried about the caliper shifting around (It never did though).

Happy Hunting!


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

it's a 98 C'dale pre Disc brakes mounts 
I did put on some Magura Hydraulic rim crushers and
that helped a lot but Hydraulic Disc brakes would be much better


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Unless Chuck has changed suppliers, their frames are not Kinesis. I think Chuck is an agent for chinese component factories, which is why he gets his stuff so cheap. I know some of those companies include at least one frame manufacturer, (he told me the name once but I can't remember). 
Looks like the design has been updated from prior versions though. If I could get the engineers to be comfortable on the frame strength, I'd do a lateral/top tube design like that on the next generation of Fandangos. So far they're not on board with it though.


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

BigNut, thanks for the info. I talked with Chuck over the phone and he said this factory made bikes for GT and low end Pinarellos. I sent him an email asking for more info on the frame and some better pics. but he has not gotten back to me. But I don't think I'll go this way. I started adding up the parts cost ie: Hydraulic Disc wheels, Hydraulic Disc brakes, a squishy front fork, and all little parts you don't think you'll need...but you *WILL* they add up. plus pulling the parts off "Big Green" will leave her unrideable So I think we'll just keep filling piggy bank and some day www.MTBTandems.com may get a call from us for a to order a Complete Tandem.

I just slapped a WTB 2.5 DH tire on the front maybe I can get my
squishy fix this way, much cheaper too...can't wait to try it out.
anyone use a 2.5 up front and dose it help?


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

You could always add parts bit by bit to Big Green along the way, while keeping the old parts handy. Then, when you've ridden enough to know what you really want in a new tandem, buy a new frame to hang the upgraded parts on. 
Use the old parts to put Big Green back to original spec, and then you've got something to sell or loan to unsuspecting potential converts.
That's what we had to do on our first two tandems (Cannondales). We couldn't afford a chi-chi new tandem or even a new frame, but I had to do something about the brakes and fork to keep riding. Adding a suspension fork and a disc brake up front made things manageable. 
Of course, if you're low on standover already, the fork's going to make it worse. But there are still some 80mm forks out there that would probably do the job reasonably well. 
Good luck, & keep the stoker happy!


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

bet the serial number on the tsunami frame starts with an EF?


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

gm1230126 said:


> bet the serial number on the tsunami frame starts with an EF?


Hi GM what's up with "EF" am I missing something?


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I thought the tsunami triple tandem was more interesting....three people, comes in 700C and 26" models... and has a 1.5 sized headtube. Boy I don't wanna have to train to bunny hop that thing properly.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

No just a factory that was known for producing Tandem frames.


----------



## Eric417 (May 21, 2006)

Has any one road one of these frames?


----------



## chriscapages (Dec 2, 2008)

We own one and I built it up with a shiver 6 inch front end shimano xt disc brakes, beefy downhill wheels. with xt/xtr drivetrain. weve owned it for 5 years now and have logged many offroad miles on it (south mountain) flag to the grand canyon ride is her yearly duty.... but she gets out to other races here and there. races... next we may do the OP24 on her. I havent had any problems with the hard taile version but I would stay away from rear suspension version as they have been prone to failures. (but make your stoker happy by adding a cane creek shock seatpost.







http://www.ridefetish.com/bike/pics/19/26

scooby and janet


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

Hey Scooby
you guys ever get up to Prescott for rides?
some good singletrack tandem stuff up here...look us up

Cheers Billy and Christi


----------



## chriscapages (Dec 2, 2008)

yep ... weve ridden the linx lake area trail 303 on it... and one point we were proposing a tandem race in that area... yes there are great trails there for the tandem. 

I was just up there for the whiskey 50... on the SS though... havent tried that on a tandem... YET! Scooby


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

chriscapages said:


> yep ... weve ridden the linx lake area trail 303 on it... and one point we were proposing a tandem race in that area... yes there are great trails there for the tandem.
> 
> I was just up there for the whiskey 50... on the SS though... havent tried that on a tandem... YET! Scooby


I was at the whiskey as a volunteer (copper basin and trail 48 stopping cars) hope you had fun :thumbsup:

Christi and I pre-rode the 25 last year I would like to ride it but I think Todd needs all the help he can get....maybe someday


















the newer ride


----------

